# RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Hallo,

welches Speicherkeit haltet ihr für Ryzen 2000 für besser geeignet:

a) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)
b) Kingston HyperX Predator 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 (HX432C16PB3K2/16)?

Infos zu Dualrank oder Singlerank, Samsung B-Dies oder nicht findet man eh fast nie, soweit ich es aber richtig aufgeschnappt habe ist mein Vorschlag a) wirklich Dualrank und dann vielleicht trotz des niedrigeren Takts fast so schnell wie Variante b)?

Laufen beide Kits out-of-the-box mit jedem X470-Board mit brauchbarer Geschwindigkeit und vorallem stabil, oder ist mit einem von beiden oder gar mit beiden händisch im BIOS etwas einzustellen?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## EyRaptor (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Nein, die laufen nicht out-of-the-Box mit den Geschwindigkeiten. 
Da muss man zuerst XMP/DOCP aktivieren (evtl. auch noch mehr).

16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit ~ 139€


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich meinte auch nicht, ob sie default mit ihrem vollen Takt bei einem X470-Board erkannt werden und stabil laufen, sondern ob sie überhaupt bei allen X470-Boards laufen, ohne das man selbst etwas im BIOS einstellen muß, wenn auch natürlich dann erstmal mit weniger Speed?

Mir wäre wichtig, daß ich nach dem Zusammenbau sofort mit dem PC arbeiten kann, also nicht erst noch Stunden oder Tage mit dem BIOS rumfrickeln muß, wenn ich später mehr Geschwindigkeit will, kann ich mich ja einlesen (oder hier einen Thread aufmachen ) wo es ums Speichertuning geht, nur möchte ich halt auch nicht, daß der RAM elendig lahm per default läuft, sondern zumindest so schnell wie bei einem 0815 Intel Coffeelake System.

Der von dir genannte G.Skill läuft per default mit den 3000 MHz auf allen X470-Boards?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Die Aegis sind einfach günstig 

Ich denke, auf den X470 Boards sollten die ohne Probleme laufen. Haben die ja teilweise auch schon auf X370 geschafft ^^


----------



## onlygaming (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Default läuft 2133 Mhz um Probleme auszuschließen. 
Dann lädt man das XMP Profil und hat Spaß, man kann daraus aber auch eine Wissenschaft machen und schauen wie viele Seiten dieser Thread erreicht


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Bei meinen Intel-Systemen bisher brauchte ich nie irgendein Profil zu laden, das stand immer beim RAM irgendwas mit "by spd..." und ich habe nie etwas verändert. Hab ich dann dort auch Leistung verschenkt, oder war das bei Intel-Plattformen einfach nicht nötig und bei AMD schon, daß man zumindest irgendein Profil läd?

Bei meinem AMD A10-Komplettsystem hab ich ja auch den RAM gewechselt und nirgendwo was eingestellt, wurde durch Dualchannel trotzdem gut schneller bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Liest du überhaupt was die Leute dir schreiben?
Es wurde dir jetzt von 2 Leuten gesagt, dass du das XMP Profil aktivieren musst.
Ich denke du hast so viel Erfahrung, aber anscheinend weisst du ja doch kaum etwas.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es wurde dir jetzt von 2 Leuten gesagt, dass du das XMP Profil aktivieren musst.
> Ich denke du hast so viel Erfahrung, aber anscheinend weisst du ja doch kaum etwas.



Erstens stand oben was von laden, nicht aktivieren und zweitens muß man das in den unterschiedlichen BIOSen der Hersteller auch erstmal finden und dann auch das optimale Profil laden, weil ich irgendwie vermute, daß es davon mehrere geben wird. Bei meinen bisherigen Rechnern hab ich sowas nie gemacht und nie gebraucht.

Und wenn es dich beruhigt, ich hab nirgends behauptet hier überdurchschnittlich viel Erfahrung zu haben.


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Liste für Samsung B Die: [Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (20.07.18)
Diese Liste wird gepflegt.
Keiner kann Dir garantieren ob die Rams mit 3200 MHz laufen, da das bereits Overclocking ist, so wie alles was über 2933 MHz liegt.
Das hängt von Deinem Bios , den UEFi Einstellungen und auch CPU ab was geht oder nicht, z.B.: 3600 MHz.
Jedoch Geschenkt bekommt man da nichts, da muss man sich ganz intensive damit Beschäftigen und Testen, dass kann kein Foren-Thread beantworden.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ok, also mir reicht wenn der RAM mit den von AMD offiziell für Zen+ freigegebenen Taktraten läuft.
Ich will einfach alles aus dem Rechner heraus holen, was spezifikationsgetreu möglich und langzeistabil ist, nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger.


----------



## syslog (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Aber auch hier hängt es von Deinem Board ab.
Nur weil bei mir die Ripjaws mit dem XMP(D.O.C.P) Profil laufen, laufen sie bei anderen noch lange nicht.
Geb mal in google x470 und Hynix ein und stauen wieviel Probleme haben.
Dabei ist der Hynix gar nicht so schlecht wie alle machen, nur lässt er sich nicht so Overclocken wie die Samsungs.
Wie ich gesehen habe möchtest Du den 2600x kaufen, dann hole Dir ein entsprechendes x470 Board auch für die nächste Generation.
Den die Profile wo im Ram hinterlegt sind, sind meistens für Intel optimiert und AMD ist einfach eine andere Plattform.


----------



## Blackout27 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welches Speicherkeit haltet ihr für Ryzen 2000 für besser geeignet:
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir die Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666 gekauft Dank einer netten Empfehlung von einem kompetenten User  

RAM lief auf meinem Asus X470 Pro sofort korrekt inkl. XMP Profil. Ich konnte sogar mit lediglich 1,25V (+0,05V) den RAM auf 3000 laufen lassen  
Würde ich jederzeit wieder kaufen!


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Erstens stand oben was von laden, nicht aktivieren und zweitens muß man das in den unterschiedlichen BIOSen der Hersteller auch erstmal finden und dann auch das optimale Profil laden, weil ich irgendwie vermute, daß es davon mehrere geben wird. Bei meinen bisherigen Rechnern hab ich sowas nie gemacht und nie gebraucht.
> 
> Und wenn es dich beruhigt, ich hab nirgends behauptet hier überdurchschnittlich viel Erfahrung zu haben.


Pack deinen Stock wieder ein.
Du aktivierst ein XMP Profil, damit er die Einstellungen anlädt.
Erfahrung hast du für mittlerweile garkeine mehr.
In jedem zweiten Satz glaubst, meinst, vermutest du etwas oder meinst das etwas sein könnte, müsste, sollte usw.
Mach endlich einen Beratungsthread für einen kompletten Rechner und bündel da alles zusammen.
Wenn der Rechner dann konfiguriert ist, hol dir die hier Hilfe Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen
Du machst hier einen Affentanz, dass ist einfach unglaublich.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Erstens hab ich nun fast alles geklärt, da braucht es keinen neuen Beratungsthread mehr und zweitens freue ich mich ja drauf, den PC selbst zusammen zu bauen, da brauche ich keine Hilfe bei.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das bezweifle ich irgendwie.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Jeden Monat den ich nicht kaufe und baue, kann ich auch die Anwendungen, Simulationen und Spiele nicht nutzen und sammle durchs warten auch keine praktischen Erfahrungen mit Hardware und PC-Bau, im Gegenteil, meine gesammelten Erfahrungen vom umbauen der alten Teile im letzten Jahr geraten immer mehr in Vergessenheit.


Das klingt nicht sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Mal ganz davon das...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Stand bei mir ist:
> 
> Kühler: Höchst wahrscheinlich Noctua NH U12S SE-AM4
> CPU: Höchst wahrscheinlich R7-2700X
> ...



... für mich nicht danach klingt das fast alles geklärt ist. Eigentlich hast du dich noch bei keiner einzigen Komponente festgelegt. 


zum Thema:



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Laufen beide Kits out-of-the-box mit jedem  X470-Board mit brauchbarer Geschwindigkeit und vorallem stabil, oder ist  mit einem von beiden oder gar mit beiden händisch im BIOS etwas  einzustellen?



Du kannst davon ausgehen das beide Kits out-of-the Box laufen. Wie hier nun schon sehr oft angemerkt wurde musst du danach aber noch das X.M.P Profil im Bios aktivieren. Keine Angst, das ist sehr leicht zu finden. Danach würde ich aber trotzdem genau überprüfen ob die Timings etc richtig eingestellt wurden. Etwas Arbeit muss man sich nunmal machen.. was aber nix damit zu tun hat das man Tage im Bios verbringen müsste.


----------



## Rolk (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> a) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)



Moin. Ich meine im Netz irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben, dass dieses Kit mittlerweile auch nur noch Single Rank ist. Die Dual Rank Angaben sind veraltet. Aber ohne Gewähr.


----------



## defender197899 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Mit meinem 1700X sind Crucial Rams sehr gut   laufen In Dual Ranked Bauweise auf  3000 Mhz  und vom preis her noch OK


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das ist ja echt ätzend, der RAM ist schweineteuer und dann kann man sich noch nichtmal auf die Richtigkeit der Angaben verlassen?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das ist ja echt ätzend, der RAM ist schweineteuer und dann kann man sich noch nichtmal auf die Richtigkeit der Angaben verlassen?



Stimmt genau.

Trifft allerdings nicht auf alle Kits zu. Die 3200mhz cl14 Kits sind angeblich alle Dual ranked samsung b-dies. Das sind soweit die einzigen, soweit ich weiß. Die anderen sind zwar Dual ranked aber ob das alles b-dies sind muss man wohl herausfinden. Ich traue dem Taiphoon Burner nicht so wirklich und die werte vom Ryzen RAM Calculator haben auch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Welche 3200 MHz CL14 Kits meinst du denn genau? Da gibts doch bestimmt welche von unzähligen Herstellern?


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Dieser Link wurde schon einmal von einem anderen User in einem deiner Threads gepostet... jetzt hast du nochmal die Chance es zu übergehen.
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (20.07.18)


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Die Liste kenne ich, die sagt so gut wie nix aus leider, denn erstens steht nirgendwo dabei, ob es sich um dualrank oder singlerank handelt und zweitens ist keines der beiden von mir hier vorgeschlagenen Module darauf zu finden.


----------



## amdahl (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Stimmt, völlig unmöglich das raus zu bekommen. Zumindest ohne aufmerksam die Überschriften zu lesen:


> Die ultimative
> HARDWARELUXX
> Samsung 8Gbit B-Die Liste
> *8GB Module* & 2x8GB/4x8GB/8x8GB Kits (*SS, SR*)
> ...



Dass die von dir ausgesuchten Module nicht in der Liste auftauchen ist ein starkes Indiz dafür dass hier andere Speicherchips zum Einsatz kommen. Eine Google-Recherche nach Tests genau dieser Kits könnte zu Tage fördern welche Chips hier eventuell verbaut sind.
Da du den Speicher aber genau nach AMD-Spezifikationen betreiben willst ist das alles etwas müßig. Samsung B-dies bieten sich besonders dann an wenn man den RAM übertakten will. Für 2 DIMMs in 4 Slots bei Ryzen 2000 gibt AMD DDR4-2400 (DR) und DDR4-2933 (SR) an.
2nd Gen AMD Ryzen Supported RAM Speeds


----------



## Tim1974 (24. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

SR fand ich zwar, aber DR nicht und exakt die beiden von mir genannten Module bzw. Kits fand ich auch nicht, ich hab die Liste schon komplett runter gescrollt, aber fand sie nicht.


----------



## bastian123f (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Board und RAM für Ryzen 2000?


----------



## Rolk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> SR fand ich zwar, aber DR nicht und exakt die beiden von mir genannten Module bzw. Kits fand ich auch nicht, ich hab die Liste schon komplett runter gescrollt, aber fand sie nicht.



Ich habe mich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit versucht durch den Dschungel verfügbarer RAM Kits zu kämpfen. Fazit: Samsung B-Dies gibt es fast nur noch bei Kits die von Haus aus mit mehr als 3600MHz laufen und Dual Rank auf 8GB Riegeln ist praktisch ausgestorben.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Na toll! 

Nun weiß ich wieder nicht, welches Kit ich nehmen soll, ich brauche 2x 8 GB, entweder 2400-2666 MHz Dualrank oder 3000 MHz Singlerank, und möglichst mit nicht mehr als 1,2 Volt, dazu unter 200 Euro.


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Dem DDR 4 Speicher ist es absolut piepegal ob er jetzt mit 1,2 oder 1,35V läuft.
Mit Samsung B-Die z.B. geht man beim übertakten auf 1,7V und mehr.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Aber dem RAM-Kontroller in der CPU ist es vielleicht nicht egal, wieviel Spannung der aushalten muß, meine CPU und Board soll nicht nur 2-4 Jahre lang halten... 

Außerdem kommen eventuell noch Schwankungen im Stromnetz dazu, wenn ich z.B. 253 Volt an der Steckdose habe, kommt doch dann auch noch mehr beim RAM an, oder nicht?


----------



## EyRaptor (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

zu 1. Dem IMC sind 1,35V auch egal.

zu 2. Ahhhhhhrgl 

Was glaubst du eigentlich was das Netzteil so macht? Es soll (ziemlich) gleichmäßige Ausgangsspannungen ausgeben (12V, 5V, 3,3, -12V, 5VSB), egal ob auf der Eingangsseite die etwas Spannung schwankt.
Gute Netzteile kann man übrigens ohne einen Schalter zu betätigen mit dem 110V US und 240V EU Stromnetz betreiben. Es kommt bei beiden am Ende 12V raus.
Übrigens hat es auf dem Board NOCHMAL Spannungswandler nur für den Ram. Wenn vom Netzteil also mal 12,3V kommen, dann bekommt dein Ram, CPU, GPU dennoch keine höhere Spannung.
PC-Netzteil – Wikipedia


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Was wären deine Threads nur ohne seltsame Ängste?
Wie schaffen es die ganzen Leute eigentlich nur, ihren RAM trotz Schwankungen im Stromnetz zu betreiben? Das kann doch gar nicht funktionieren.

Guckst du hier, findest du 2400er Dual Rank Riegel. Die Auswahl auf Single Rank und höheren Takt zu ändern, dürftest du hinkriegen.

Du willst die den Spezifikationen entsprechend betreiben, da geht doch eh jeder Riegel...


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Leider aber steht keiner der 3 RAM Kits, die ich in der engeren Wahl habe auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des Asrock X470 Taichi.


----------



## Maddrax111 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Weil die Hersteller ja auch alle verfügbaren RAM Kits vorrätig haben und testen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Dann such dir eins aus der Kompatibilitätsliste aus oder vertraue darauf, dass diese Liste ohnehin ziemlich irrelevant sein wird, weil entweder nicht aktuell und/oder schlampig zusammengestellt. 

Du hast doch sonst keinerlei Skrupel, benutzte Dinge wieder zurückzugeben. Teste halt einfach, ob der RAM läuft (zu 99,99%: Ja). Und falls nicht, hast du ausnahmsweise mal einen sinnvollen Grund, um ihn zurückzugeben und einen anderen (z.B. Single Rank und/oder von der Kompatibilitätsliste) auszusuchen.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

@Thomas_Idefix
Das Problem ist, daß die in der Liste nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste des Asrock X470 Taichi stehen und die die auf der Kompatibilitätsliste drauf sind, kann ich bei meinem Händler nicht finden. 

Vielleicht sollte ich einfach das gleiche Kit nehmen wie du, denn ich werde ja wie es aussieht auch das gleiche Mainboard nehmen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das Kit hat erstens 32 GB, kostet zweitens wegen des hohen Takts, Dual Rank Aufbau und Beleuchtung 450 Euro und läuft drittens nicht stabil mit den angegeben 3200 MHz. Stabil gingen zunächst nur 3066 MHz, nun nach dem ersten Bios Update 3133 MHz. Ich glaube nicht, dass du das wirklich willst. 

Teste doch einfach, ob die gewünschten Riegel wie gewollt laufen? Genau dafür ist das Rückgaberecht gemacht worden.
Sie werden aber sowieso funktionieren, daher wirst du es nicht mal nutzen müssen.

Apropos, die Trident Z RGB stehen auch nicht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste, soweit ich es noch weiß. Wäre sonst seltsam, sie laufen ja nicht mit dem beworbenen Takt. xD


----------



## Rolk (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals auf diese Kompatibilitätslisten für RAM geachtet zu haben. 

Diese Listen sind immer unvollständig und/oder veraltet. Wenn man innerhalb der Spezifikationen bleibt läuft das sowieso. Das es ganz am Anfang bei AM4 Probleme gab ist doch schon wieder ein alter Hut. Schlimmstenfalls muss man das neueste Bios aufspielen, aber mehr würde mich schwer wundern.


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich verweise Mal auf meinen Post aus dem anderen Thema http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...zen7-2700-oder-doch-intel-14.html#post9428424. Wenigstens wen du den gelesen hättest wüßtest du bei einem deiner RAM Optionen bescheid. Ist übrigens SR RAM. Und oh Wunder bei Asrock steht es sogar bei einigen dabei ob Dr oder sr.
Hyperx mußte du auswählen nicht Kingston falls das der Fehler ist warum du ihn nicht findest.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Wenigstens wen du den gelesen hättest wüßtest du bei einem deiner RAM Optionen bescheid.



Ich hab jedes Posting in jedem Thread gelesen, nur behalte mal alles was über duzende Seiten in duzenden Threads geschrieben wird, die sich teilweise anfangen zu überschneiden... 
Geplant war das so nicht von mir, ich dachte mit 1-2 gezielten Threads alles klären zu können und es wurden immer neue Fragen aufgeworfen, die dann wieder spezielle Threads in Unterforen nötig zu machen schienen.
Letztendlich wäre ein Beratungsthread die bessere Lösung gewesen, aber hinterher ist man immer klüger!


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Mach ihn jetzt auf, besser spät als nie^^


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Nein, jetzt nicht noch ein Thread.

Ich warte jetzt ab, was mir noch ein paar Hersteller antworten und bestelle dann einfach das, was mir am passendsten erscheint, auch ein wenig aus dem Bauch heraus, sonst wird das nie was...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

War das etwa Selbstkritik mit Einsicht?


----------



## blautemple (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Dem DDR 4 Speicher ist es absolut piepegal ob er jetzt mit 1,2 oder 1,35V läuft.
> Mit Samsung B-Die z.B. geht man beim übertakten auf 1,7V und mehr.



1,7V ist sogar fast noch 24/7 tauglich. Zum benchen kannst du da ohne Probleme 2V und mehr draufhauen. Das macht denen gar nichts. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Es geht ja nicht nur darum, ob es den Speicherriegeln etwas aus macht, sondern darum, wie es sich über viele Jahre hinweg auf den Speicherkontroller in der CPU und auf das Mainboard auswirkt.


----------



## Venom89 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, jetzt nicht noch ein Thread.


 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt ab, was mir noch ein paar Hersteller antworten und bestelle dann einfach das, was mir am passendsten erscheint, auch ein wenig aus dem Bauch heraus, sonst wird das nie was



Ne "aus dem Bauch heraus" ist das jetzt wohl nicht mehr.  

Du machst dir da wirklich viel zu viele Gedanken. Und wenn jemand mal ehrlich ist musst du ihn nicht gleich als "ahnungslos" hinstellen. Denn der Hilfesuchende bist du. 

Das du ein teureres Board länger hält, ist ein Trugschluss. Mir sind auch schon 300€ Boards abgeraucht.

Umso mehr Gimmicks verbaut sind, umso wahrscheinlicher ist ein Defekt.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Die vDIMM ist die Spannung der Speichermodule, die hat keinen Einfluss auf die CPU. Die Spannung des Memory Controllers wird separat geregelt - bei Intel vccSA und vccIO, bei AMD ist es vddSOC.

Naja, und je höher die Ausgangsspannung, desto mehr freuen sich eigentlich die Mosfets. Da sie weniger Arbeit haben. 
Vier entscheidender ist, wieviel Strom durchfliesst.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, weiß aber noch, daß hier vor Jahren mal gewarnt wurde bei Intel-Systemen Speicher mit hoher Voltzahl zu betreiben, weil dies auf Dauer den Speicherkontroller in der CPU beschädigen könne, hat sich da bei den heutigen CPUs und mit DDR4 was drann geändert oder war das auch damals mit DDR3 schon Unsinn?

Bitte bedenkt bei der Antwort, daß ich die Hardware nicht nach 1-2 Jahren wieder weiter verkaufe, sondern durchaus über 10 Jahre nutzen möchte!


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Selbst wenn es für hohe Spannungen stimmen sollte, betrifft dich das mit den Standardeinstellungen doch eh nicht. Warum also schon wieder den Kopf über etwas zerbrechen, was dir egal sein kann?

Und es kann dir auch niemand die Funktionsfähigkeit über 10 Jahre sicherstellen. Da dürften aber ohnehin andere Bauteile früher den Geist aufgeben als der RAM.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich fragte auch nur, weil ich nicht weiß, was die AMD-Spezifikation für die RAM-Spannung vorschreibt, wenn da z.B. offiziell 1,5 Volt erlaubt wären, würde ich über 1,35 Volt kein Wort hier verlieren, aber die meisten RAM-Kits haben anscheinend nunmal 1,2 Volt, darum war ich bei 1,35V schon ein wenig verunsichert.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

AMD spezifiziert gar keine RAM Spannung. Das macht die JEDEC.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Also die Frage kann ja gerne noch jemand erläutern, der sich mit der Materie besser auskennt als ich. 

Um das Ganze aber gleich mal vor der ohnehin drohenden Eskalation zu retten:
Wenn du das "Risiko" von 1,35 V nicht eingehen willst, warum nimmst du dann nicht einfach einen dieser Riegel?
2933 MHz, Single Rank oder 2400 MHz, Dual Rank

Letztere habe ich dir doch sogar schon mal verlinkt. Du musst einfach nur einen einzige Suchmaske bei Geizhals zusätzlich auswählen...

Ich verstehe aber ohnehin nicht, warum du dir schon wieder so viele Gedanken machst. Ob der PC nun in 9 oder 10 Jahren Dauernutzung abraucht, interessiert doch keine Sau. Bis dahin gibt es Hardware, die das selbe leistet, einen Bruchteil kostet und Strom verbraucht. Wenn die alte Gurke dann den Geist aufgibt, ist der finanzielle Schaden minimal.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

So jetzt nochmal bitte nur zum RAM, jetzt wird es konkreter und ich möchte den RAM diese Woche noch bestellen und hoffentlich am Wochenende oder Anfang nächster Woche schon hier haben.

Da ich alles bei einem Händler kaufen will, bin ich bei der Auswahl ein wenig eingeschränkt. Ich hab die Wahl zwischen:

a) Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSB)
b) Kingston HyperX Predator 2x 8GB DDR4-3200 (HX432C16PB3K2/16)
c) G.Skill Aegis  16GB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit

Wieviel Geschwindigkeitsunterschied wird zwischen den Kits liegen auf einem Asrock X470 Taichi mit einem Ryzen 2600, alles mit Stock-Taktraten und Timings und bei spezifikationsgetreuen maximalen Takt?
Ich würde lieber a) oder c) nehmen, zum einen weil diese Kits günstiger sind und zum anderen weil sie mit 1,2 Volt aus kommen, bisher hab ich nirgends offizielle Infos dazu gefunden ob 1,35 Volt nicht langfristig schädlich für CPU und Board ist und die typische DDR4-Spannung beträgt nunmal wohl 1,2 Volt, oder nicht?


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Da ich alles bei einem Händler kaufen will, bin ich bei der Auswahl ein wenig eingeschränkt. Ich hab die Wahl zwischen:



Wieso bestellst du nicht einfach bei Mindfactory? Wieso schränkst du dich jetzt ein? Sind alles keine optimalen Speicherkits.
Mindfactory bietet alles an.
Von wo bestellst du denn?


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Wieso bestellst du nicht einfach bei Mindfactory? Wieso schränkst du dich jetzt ein? Sind alles keine optimalen Speicherkits.
> Mindfactory bietet alles an.
> Von wo bestellst du denn?


Bei Fritz um die Ecke, der hat eben fast nichts ist dafür vor Ort und vertraut lieber darauf. Kann man nichts machen 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich möchte 30 Tage Rückgaberecht haben und die Ware vor Ort im Geschäft abholen und die Versiegelung und Unversehrtheit der Verpackung dort prüfen können, notfalls nicht nehmen und gleich was anderes bestellen. Außerdem bezahle ich auch alles immer bar, hab gar keine Kreditkarte oder sowas in der Art, das alles macht online bestellen so gut wie unmöglich für mich.


----------



## amdahl (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das fällt die JETZT auf?


----------



## JoM79 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst.
Gibt genug Onlineshops mit Ladenabholung.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Na wenn dir 3200er zu teuer ist und du sonst die Wahl zwischen 3000er und 2666er hast, sollte die Wahl doch klar sein oder?


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Eine EC Karte wirst du ja wohl haben müssen also unmöglich ist da nichts. 

Naja deine Entscheidung. Solange du zufrieden bist.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Eine EC Karte wirst du ja wohl haben müssen also unmöglich ist da nichts.



Nein, hab keine EC-Karte, ist mir zu unsicher und außerdem verleitet es zu sehr zum Geld ausgeben.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, hab keine EC-Karte, ist mir zu unsicher und außerdem verleitet es zu sehr zum Geld ausgeben.


Und woher kriegst du dein Geld? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen du musst jedesmal zum Schalter wenn du Geld brauchst 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Und woher kriegst du dein Geld? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen du musst jedesmal zum Schalter wenn du Geld brauchst
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk




Geld? BARGELD? Weißt du wie gefährlich sowas sein kann?  Dafür machen Leute Überfälle und Schlimmeres.


----------



## onlygaming (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Geld? BARGELD? Weißt du wie gefährlich sowas sein kann?  Dafür machen Leute Überfälle und Schlimmeres.


Daher zahle ich nur noch mit Bitcoin  

Tim hast du dich denn nun final entschieden ist nun alles geklärt? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Und woher kriegst du dein Geld? Du willst mir doch jetzt nicht erzählen du musst jedesmal zum Schalter wenn du Geld brauchst



Doch genau so. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Geld? BARGELD? Weißt du wie gefährlich sowas  sein kann?  Dafür machen Leute Überfälle und Schlimmeres.



Aber nicht bei den läppischen Summen, die ich zu Hause habe oder abhebe.
Außerdem kann dir auch eine EC-Karte entwendet und mit Gewaltandrohung die Pin entlockt werden, ebenso gibt es reihenweise Überfälle beim oder kurz nach dem Abheben am Bankautomat, vorallem spät abends oder nachts. Dazu kommt das Risiko, daß jemand ein gefakten Kartenleser auf den Automaten setzt bzw. den Automaten anderweitig manipuliert...


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Wenn man nichts Produktiveres zu tun hat ist das sicher ein netter Zeitvertreib. 

Für jemanden mit Job und Familie keine Option.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Vor allem, wenn ich mir die Preise gleich bei welcher Bank in Deutschland anschaue für das direkte Geld abheben und Kontoauszüge und Überweisungen etc. 
und dann meine kostenlose Direktbank mit mobilem Onlinebanking und kostenloser EC-Karte anschaue...

Da kommen doch im Jahr ohne rot zu werden und zu übertreiben Gebühren zw. 50 und 100 € zusammen??

Wäre wieder ein schönes Netzteil für die Sammlung


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das mit den Gebühren kann ein Ärgernis werden, aber bisher war das in meinem Fall nicht so schlimm und die Sicherheit war mir wichtiger.
Falls sich das künftig aber ändert, werde ich wohl oder übel über kurz oder lang auch eine EC-Karte brauchen.


----------



## compisucher (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Das mit den Gebühren kann ein Ärgernis werden, aber bisher war das in meinem Fall nicht so schlimm und die Sicherheit war mir wichtiger.
> Falls sich das künftig aber ändert, werde ich wohl oder übel über kurz oder lang auch eine EC-Karte brauchen.



Alles gut, es ist deine persönliche Entscheidung und es ist in keinster Weise als Kritik aufzufassen.
Ich für meinen Teil werde beim Thema Bank (notwendiges Übel) stets penibel darauf achten, das diese Institute so wenig Geld wie möglich von mir bekommen.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich hab auch einen Rochus auf Banken, das kannst du mir glauben, geben einem so gut wie gar keine Zinsen mehr und verlangen (neuerdings) für jeden Scheiß Gebühren... 

Nun wäre es aber schön, wenn wir hier weniger über Banken und EC-Karten und wieder mehr über RAM-Kits diskutieren würden, welches der von mir zu letzt genannten Kits wäre für mich die beste Lösung?
Mir kommt es darauf an, daß:
* das Kit mit 1,2 Volt läuft,
* das es innerhalb der AMD-Spezifikationen betrieben wird,
* das es trotzdem die höchstmögliche Geschwindigkeit bietet, die die Spezifikationen eben zulassen,
* das es qualitativ hochwertig und sehr langlebig ist,
* das es mit dem Board(*1) was ich kaufe gut harmoniert und ich möglichst wenig von Hand einstellen und testen muß.

*1: Board wird entweder:
a) Asrock X470 Taichi
b) MSI X470 Gaming Plus (oder Pro)
c) Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
d) was anderes vergleichbar hochwertiges.

Also nun?


----------



## -Shorty- (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> *1: Board wird entweder:
> a) Asrock X470 Taichi
> b) MSI X470 Gaming Plus (oder Pro)
> c) Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
> ...



Deine Entscheidung, wie schon 9 Seiten davor.

Kaufen oder lassen.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Du stellst uns nur drei Kits zur Auswahl, von denen auch noch zwei mit 1,35 Volt laufen, und setzt 1,2 Volt als Voraussetzung für den Kauf.

Glückwunsch, der RAM steht auch fest und kann bestellt werden.


----------



## Schaffe89 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem bezahle ich auch alles immer bar, hab gar keine Kreditkarte oder sowas in der Art, das alles macht online bestellen so gut wie unmöglich für mich.



Also das ist doch jetzt echt ein absolut nachweisbarer Scherz-Beitrag von dir. Erwischt, Tim.
Miete, Strom und Telefonrechnung also auch bar?
Was ist denn mit Überweisung oder Bankeinzug? Jetzt hast dus überzogen, Testnutzer.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, hab keine EC-Karte, ist mir zu unsicher und außerdem verleitet es zu sehr zum Geld ausgeben.



Bargeld selbst ist noch viel viel unsicherer.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also das ist doch jetzt echt ein absolut nachweisbarer Scherz-Beitrag von dir. Erwischt, Tim.
> Miete, Strom und Telefonrechnung also auch bar?



Abgesehen davon natürlich, aber auch dafür muß man nicht zwingend selbst ein eigenes Girokonto haben und kann das eines anderen Familienmitgliedes mit nutzen.

Zum Thema RAM:
Was spricht denn gegen das "16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 CL16"-Kit für rund 155 Euro?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (1. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Nichts spricht dagegen, außer deine Vorgabe, der RAM sollte (aus Gründen mal wieder, muss man nicht nachvollziehen können) nur mit 1,2 Volt laufen.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich bin nun so gut wie entschlossen diesen RAM zu nehmen:
Suchergebnisse

Hat zwar nur 2666 MHz, dafür aber Dualrank und 1,2 Volt, außerdem ist er recht günstig und sieht schick aus durch den Heatspreader.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ähmm, du siehst den doch eh net, dann ist doch egal wie er aussieht.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Aber ich seh es beim Zusammenbau und jedes mal wenn ich das Gehäuse öffne, ebenso auf den Fotos, die ich für das Sysprofile machen werde. 

Ich fand es bei Ryzen immer sinnvoller Dualrank mit etwas weniger Takt und dafür nur 1,2 Volt zu nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Was soll daran sinnvoll sein?
RAM mit 1,35V funktioniert und ohne Probleme.
Ich denke du willst Highend, dann kauf auch Highend.
16GB (2x8GB) Ballistix Tactical DDR4-3000  CL15 RAM Speicher Kit ++ Cyberport
Lieber den, gerade da du viele Simulationen spielst und da oft im CPU Limit hängst.
Ist wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun so gut wie entschlossen diesen RAM zu nehmen:
> Suchergebnisse
> 
> Hat zwar nur 2666 MHz, dafür aber Dualrank und 1,2 Volt, außerdem ist er recht günstig und sieht schick aus durch den Heatspreader.



Macht gar keinen Sinn, langsameren RAM teurer als schnelleren zu kaufen:
16GB Patriot Viper 4 rot DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 (PC4-25600U) | Mindfactory.de = 157 €

3200der als dual-ranked... 
Von PCGH Hardware in 07/18 getestet und für sehr gut befunden und von mir getestet und klare Kaufempfehlung für so einen Ryzen 2.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Gibt's bei Cyberport nicht, also irrelevant.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Er bestellt nur bei Cyberport.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern. 

Diese Corsair Vengeance LPX Black DDR4-3200 CL16 scheinen manchmal Single Rank, manchmal Dual Rank zu sein. Könntest sie vielleicht testen und im Zweifelsfall umtauschen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Du meinst den?


----------



## RtZk (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich bin nun so gut wie entschlossen diesen RAM zu nehmen:
> Suchergebnisse
> 
> Hat zwar nur 2666 MHz, dafür aber Dualrank und 1,2 Volt, außerdem ist er recht günstig und sieht schick aus durch den Heatspreader.



Mein RAM läuft auf 1,5 Volt und du heulst bei 1,2 Volt rum. 
Nimm als Board das Taichi, wobei für dich auch ein B350 Board reicht, da du ja sowieso nie ins Bios gehen wirst.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du meinst den?



Scheint so.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich geh dir Vorschläge nochmal durch, aber ich schrieb auch zu Beginn, daß ich mit Takt und Spannung innerhalb sämtlicher Herstellervorgaben bleiben möchte und Dualrank 2666 war glaub ich doch etwa so schnell wie Singlerank 3000 oder nicht?
Wie groß sind nun die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Dualrank 2666 und 2800 und 3000? Ich schätze mal wenns hoch kommt 5-10%.


----------



## bastian123f (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

YouTube
Dat habe ich mal auf YT gefunden.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Zw. einem 2666 und einem 3200 (wie vorgeschlagen) dual-ranked sind es fast 20% und macht beim Ryzen eine Gesamtperformance-Mehrleistung von ca. knapp unter 10% aus.
Nur mit Riegel größer/gleich 3200 werden die Meßwerte erzielt, bei denen die Ryzen zu den Intels bis auf wenige % aufschließen, definitiv nicht mit 2666 Riegel...
Falls das wichtig sein sollte.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, daß die Coffeelakes in Spielen nunmal fast immer mehr oder minder viel schneller sein werden, dafür wird mein Ryzen dann in Anwendungen mit den gleichteuren Coffeelakes den Boden auf wischen und die Gamingleistung des Ryzen5-2600@Stock wird mir sicherlich für 1-2 Jahre ausreichen, ich hab ja eh nur eine GTX 1060 6 GB und spiele erstmal nur in 1080p 60 hz.


----------



## compisucher (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Das ist auch in Bezug Anwendungen nicht ganz richtig, du kannst das zumindest annähernd hier im CPU-Benchmarkparcours von PCGH selbst eigenermaßen einschätzen,
auch wenn nur der 2600x bisher gecheckt wurde.
Ein 2600@Stock mit relativ langsamen RAMs ist in Bezug der Anwendungen "nur" ca. so schnell wie ein 8600k und selbst der deutlich günstigere 8400 liegt nur ca. 10% hintendran.
Wenn Dir Anwendungen wichtig wären, müsstest du z. B. den 1800x anschauen (ja, ich weiß, der "alte" 8Kerner) ist er doch immerhin in diesem Bereich doch noch deutlich stärker als die von mir genannten CPUs incl. dem 6Kerner 2600(k).

Insgesamt sprechen wir von einem schon hohen Niveau und wenn mit Anwendungen Office u. dgl. gemeint ist, ist es völlig irrelevant, da reicht ein allerlockerst ein1600 oder sogar ein 8100.
Mit deren Leistung kann man mit Office gar nicht ausreizen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



compisucher schrieb:


> Mit deren Leistung kann man mit Office gar nicht ausreizen.



Der Tim kauft AMD nicht wegen der Leistung, sondern wegen der Option seinen Sockel auszusaugen.

Das hatte in der Vergangenheit schon mal alle Probleme mit einmal gelöst.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich kaufe von AMD im wesentlichen aus diesen Gründen:
1. Weil ich eine solide Lösung will, einen stabilen Sockel und eine CPU mit dickem Substrat, außerdem mit verlötetem IHS.
2. Weil ich AMD als Firma unterstützen will und Intel mein Geld nicht mehr bekommen soll.
3. Weil ich bei AMD mehr CPU fürs Geld bekomme, ich zahle rund 155 Euro für eine CPU die in Anwendungen fast so schnell ist wie ein mehr als doppelt so teurer Intel (i7-8700K).


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Sag ich doch, zum Aussaugen, nicht wegen der Leistung.

Sonst wäre es ja wirklich lächerlich auf einen stabilen Sockel oder Substratstärken wert zu legen. Aber wenn man da alle 2 Wochen mal durch saugen will, gehts gar nicht anders.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Wieso empfiehlt man dir was, wenn du dann dein System eh unsinnig zusammenstellst?
Du willst jetzt echt lahmen 2666er kaufen? Für was wünschst du dann überhaupt eine Beratung?
Und dann ein sinnfreies teures X470 Mainboard ohne zu wissen ob ein 16 Kern Prozessor darauf später überhaupt laufen wird.

Sry aber wenn du dein System so konfigurierst, kannst du auch gleich nen i5 8400 mit DDR4 2133 kaufen.
Für was nutzt du unsere Hilfe überhaupt, wenn du dann eh lauter Quatsch machst?



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie groß sind nun die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen Dualrank 2666 und 2800 und 3000? Ich schätze mal wenns hoch kommt 5-10%.



Wie oft eigentlich noch? Das wurde schon 40! mal abgehandelt, wie groß die Unterschiede da sind, in ganzen 5 Threads von dir.
Seit geschlagenen 6 Monaten wird das diskutiert, Links geliefert und beraten.
Einerseits kaufst du ein teures Board und versenkst da dein Geld und kaufst dann lahmen Speicher. Wieso in Gottes Namen kein B450 Board und dafür guten RAM?
Du schaust doch eh nicht in deinen Rechner. Ein teures Board hilft dir gar nichts.



> Ich geh dir Vorschläge nochmal durch, aber ich schrieb auch zu Beginn, daß ich mit Takt und Spannung innerhalb sämtlicher Herstellervorgaben bleiben möchte



Es ist ja schön was du so schreibst, aber selbst wenn man es dir erklärt, pfeifst du drauf und wiederholst den Schwachfug den du dir aus den Fingern saugst erneut (Und das ist Absicht) um hier allen auf den Sack zu gehen.
Was soll der Blödsinn? Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann undervolte bitte auch deinen Ryzen, schließlich läuft der teilweise über 1,4 Volt.
Und jetzt mach mal endlich deine schwachsinnigen Threads zu und eröffne einen fürs komplette System.


----------



## Maddrax111 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ach Leute gebt es doch zu. Sobald Tim seinen PC fertig zu Hause hat wird euch doch langweilig.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ja aber haben die B450 Boards 6Layer?

Hahahahaha.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Maddrax111 schrieb:


> Ach Leute gebt es doch zu. Sobald Tim seinen PC fertig zu Hause hat wird euch doch langweilig.



Zeitweise wars ja noch lustig, aber langsam nervts.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Bisher hab ich zu keinem einzigen Board die Info gefunden, das es 6 Layer hat, aber warum gibts da bezüglich des RAM-Takts eine Aussage zu, wenn das so unwichtig ist?

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, daß ich einfach ein Rechner möchte, der innerhalb aller Spezifikationen der Hersteller bleibt?
Ob ich nun 10% mehr Leistung habe ist mir nicht wichtig, die merke ich eh nicht, sonst würde ich auch den 2600X oder 2700X nehmen, aber mir reicht der 2600, die läppischen ca. 5-6% Leistungsverlust gegenüber dem 2600X merke ich nicht und brauche ich nicht und dafür gebe ich nicht 60 Euro mehr aus und bezahle ordentlich mehr Energie übers Jahr gerechnet, dazu der höhere Kühlungsaufwand sowohl der CPU als auch des Boards...
Genauso ist es auch beim RAM, Dualrank 2666 reichen mir und da bin ich zumindest auch optimistisch, daß die auf meinem Board stabil laufen ohne tagelanges Testen, denn dazu hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich zu keinem einzigen Board die Info gefunden, das es 6 Layer hat, aber warum gibts da bezüglich des RAM-Takts eine Aussage zu, wenn das so unwichtig ist?



Es ist doch völlig schnurze wieviele Layer es hat, kapierst du das nicht?
Was bringen dir den 6 Layer bitte? Das weißt du doch überhaupt nicht.



> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen, daß ich einfach ein Rechner möchte, der innerhalb aller Spezifikationen der Hersteller bleibt?



Wer sagt, dass da etwas nicht in den Spezifikationen der Hersteller bleibt?
Wer oder was sagt, dass 1,35Volt RAM nicht für die Mainboards spezifiziert/eingetragen/validiert etc..pp.. sein soll?
Das sagt doch kein Mensch, außer du.



> Ob ich nun 10% mehr Leistung habe ist mir nicht wichtig, die merke ich eh nicht, sonst würde ich auch den 2600X oder 2700X nehmen, aber mir reicht der 2600,



Und wieso reicht dir dann kein billigeres Board, wenn RAM und CPU schon eher von minderer Qualität sind?
Wieso kombinierst du deine Komponenten nicht sinnvoll und holst aus deinem Budget die beste Leistung/Performance heraus?

Passende Boards gibts schon ab 75 Euro. Dazu noch ne Wlan/Bluetooth Karte/Dongle für 15 Euro und ab dafür.
100 Euro gespart, dafür 2600x und besseren RAM. 



> die läppischen ca. 5-6% Leistungsverlust gegenüber dem 2600X merke ich nicht und brauche ich nicht



Nimm ein günstigeres B450 Board, bau dir nen 2600x und wenigstens 3200 CL16 oder 3000er CL15 ein und nimm die Leistung mit.
Vor kurzem wolltest du noch den 2700x und jetzt genügt auch die langsamste AMD 6 Kern CPU und lahmer Speicher, aber dafür beim Board fast 200 ausgeben, für was bitte?
Das ist alles so unlogisch und verworren, das glaubt dir niemand.



> und dafür gebe ich nicht 60 Euro mehr aus und bezahle ordentlich mehr Energie übers Jahr gerechnet,



Ja, die 3 Euro mehr Stromkosten übers Jahr, die machen den Kohl fett.



> dazu der höhere Kühlungsaufwand sowohl der CPU als auch des Boards.



Also nimmst du doch den boxed und nicht den Noctua? Weil, warum sollte der Kühlungsaufwand nun unterschiedlich sein?
Meinst du der Noctua reicht nicht für nen 2600x?




> daß die auf meinem Board stabil laufen ohne tagelanges Testen, denn dazu hab ich keine Lust.



Woher hast du den Müll mit dem tagelangen testen? Jeder RAM läuft mittlerweile problemlos.
Zumal passender RAM x mal empfohlen wurde, hier gibt es also überhaupt keine Probleme.

Einerseits kaufst du ein teures Board und sparst dann 15 Euro am RAM und verschenkst dann nochmal Leistung.
Aber ein 180 Euro Board... bravo Tim.

Und dann natürlich alles bei Cyberport bestellen.
Da bestellt man alles bei Mindfactory und lässt sich das liefern und baut das Ding an einem Wochenende zusammen.
Dieses Stückwerk was du da produzierst, ist erstens zeitraubend, nervig und unnötig und völlig unsinnig.


----------



## onlygaming (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich zu keinem einzigen Board die Info gefunden, das es 6 Layer hat, aber warum gibts da bezüglich des RAM-Takts eine Aussage zu, wenn das so unwichtig ist?



Tim.... Warum gibst du dir die Antworten immer schon selber? Das macht es doch langweilig  

Warum du keine Infos dazu gefunden hast? Weil es wahrscheinlich nicht mal den Der8auer interessiert wie viel Layer das Board hat. Aber dich interessiert das, der PC muss wohl rauf zur ISS oder so, da muss dann alles bombensicher laufen. Habe ich Verständnis für 

Kannst ja eine Reise nach Thailand oder China machen und die Mitarbeiter von Asus/AsRock genau über die Schulter schauen und vielleicht erfährst du wie viel Layer das Board hat.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Zum Thema RAM:
RAM-Overclocking getestet: Ryzen profitiert von DDR4-3200 und Dual Rank - Golem.de

Der Unterschied zwischen 2666 Dualrank und 3200 Singlerank ist zum vernachlässigen gering, denn die hier ab und zu auftretenden rund 10%+ für 3200 SR können auch mit besseren Latenzen dieser Module zusammen hängen, ein fairer Vergleich wäre also 2666 DR CL16 vs. 3200 SR CL16 (und nicht CL14!).
Dort steht auch, daß 2400 DR das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis darstellt, ich nehme aber sogar schon 2666 DR, da gibts doch nun eigentlich wirklich nichts mehr zu meckern.
Wollte ich unbedingt noch 10% mehr Leistung auf Kosten der Lebendauer der Komponenten und zur Freude meines Energieerzeugers raus pressen, würde ich eh nicht den 2600 non-X nehmen.

Es ist mir aber absolut wurst, ob ich in Spielen 60 fps oder 66 fps habe, dafür gebe ich nicht den doppelten Betrag aus und kaufe früher wieder Komponenten nach, weil ich meine schneller verheize... 
Wenn der PC nach weniger als 10 Jahren schon kaputt geht, bin ich enttäuscht und sehe ihn als schlechte geplant an und wechsele die Hersteller beim nächsten Kauf.

Die Frage mit den Layern kann mir anscheinend niemand beantworten, stattdessen wird rumgenörgelt, wie ich es leider schon gewohnt bin... 
Wenn ich nun also raus finde, daß alle Boards unter ca. 230 Euro nur 4-Layer haben und das keinen Einfluss auf den RAM-Takt oder die Lebensdauer der Hardware hat, werd ich vielleicht wirklich nur ein 115 Euro B450-Board kaufen.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Dein Bericht ist vom letzten Jahr und betrifft nur Ryzen 1000. Wenn schon dann solltest du auch einen Test SR vs DR für Ryzen 2000 ansehen.
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 2700, 5 2600X & 2600 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


----------



## Schaffe89 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dort steht auch, daß 2400 DR das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis darstellt, ich nehme aber sogar schon 2666 DR, da gibts doch nun eigentlich wirklich nichts mehr zu meckern.



Dann nimm doch den RAM wenn du ihn unbedingt nehmen willst, aber beschwer dich danach nicht, dass du dein Budget nicht optimal eingesetzt hast.



> Wollte ich unbedingt noch 10% mehr Leistung auf Kosten der Lebendauer der Komponenten und zur Freude meines Energieerzeugers raus pressen



Ja genau.  Was für Kosten das alles sind, ungemein. Da schiebst du das Geld nicht deinem Stromerzeuger, sondern dem Mainboardhersteller in den Rachen und kaufst ein 175 Euro Board.
Lebensdauer ist richtig wichtig, das System soll ja schließlich 25 Jahre halten.



> würde ich eh nicht den 2600 non-X nehmen.



Der 2600 lebt also länger als ein 2600x? Steile These.



> Es ist mir aber absolut wurst, ob ich in Spielen 60 fps oder 66 fps habe, dafür gebe ich nicht den doppelten Betrag aus



Es gibt auch Spiele die unter die 60 Hertz Grenze fallen, außerdem profitiert man auch auf einem 60 Hertz TFT von ~100 FPS. Inputlag und so.



> und kaufe früher wieder Komponenten nach, weil ich meine schneller verheize...



Tja, nein du bleibst ja genau bei deinem Budget.



> Wenn der PC nach weniger als 10 Jahren schon kaputt geht, bin ich enttäuscht und sehe ihn als schlechte geplant an und wechsele die Hersteller beim nächsten Kauf.



Guter Witz. Ja wenn was kaputt geht, ist es auf jeden Fall schlecht geplant.



> Die Frage mit den Layern kann mir anscheinend niemand beantworten, stattdessen wird rumgenörgelt, wie ich es leider schon gewohnt bin...



Du beantwortest ja nicht eine Frage, wieso der Schwachfug mit den Layern wichtig sein soll und wieso du hier den RAMtakt runterfahren willst.
Aber das machst du ja nicht, ansonsten könntest du ja nicht weiter Fragen stellen und das Forum zuspammen.


> Wenn ich nun also raus finde, daß alle Boards unter ca. 230 Euro nur 4-Layer haben und das keinen Einfluss auf den RAM-Takt oder die Lebensdauer der Hardware hat, werd ich vielleicht wirklich nur ein 115 Euro B450-Board kaufen.



Aber nur vieleicht ne..^^


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja genau.  Was für Kosten das alles sind, ungemein. Da schiebst du das Geld nicht deinem Stromerzeuger, sondern dem Mainboardhersteller in den Rachen und kaufst ein 175 Euro Board.



175 Euro fürs Board sind mir ja eigentlich auch schon zuviel, sonst könnte ich auch gleich noch gut 50 Euro drauf legen und wie erst geplant das Taichi nehmen.
Aber du warst letztendlich der jenige, der mir das Taichi ausreden wollte und das hast du auch sehr gut geschafft. 
Denn meine anfängliche Logik war nicht gut, jetzt schon ein Board für die nächstjährige CPU-Generation mit zu kaufen und im nächsten Jahr dann für den R5 ein kleineres Board zu kaufen, lieber jetzt das kleinere Board und nächstes Jahr (oder übernächstes) dann ein Highend-Bundle aus CPU und Board, was perfekt zusammen paßt und gleicher Stand der Technik ist.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lebensdauer ist richtig wichtig, das System soll ja schließlich 25 Jahre halten.



Meinen Pentium4 nutze ich nun seit rund 14 Jahren und werde ihn noch weiter verschenken. Bei der Leistungsfähigkeit der heutigen CPUs rechne ich damit, daß diese in 14 Jahren mit der dann aktuellen Software noch besser klar kommen und schneller laufen als der P4 mit der heutigen Software.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der 2600 lebt also länger als ein 2600x? Steile These.



Ganz simple These, weniger Spannung, weniger Energieverbrauch, weniger Abwärme, also 3 Faktoren, die zusammenhängen und für eine längere Lebensdauer sprechen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Spiele die unter die 60 Hertz Grenze fallen, außerdem profitiert man auch auf einem 60 Hertz TFT von ~100 FPS. Inputlag und so.



Gut, wenn du meinst, da kann ich nicht mitreden, bin kein Hardcore-Gamer.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Du beantwortest ja nicht eine Frage, wieso der Schwachfug mit den Layern wichtig sein soll und wieso du hier den RAMtakt runterfahren willst.
> Aber das machst du ja nicht, ansonsten könntest du ja nicht weiter Fragen stellen und das Forum zuspammen.



Ich finde den Link nicht mehr, aber ich glaube das hab ich bei AMD selbst gelesen, das man ab 6 Layern mehr RAM Takt nutzen kann oder darf.
Sowenig wie ich darüber aber im Netz gerade finde, nämlich rein gar nichts, kann ich diese These anscheinend wohl knicken?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meinen Pentium4 nutze ich nun seit rund 14 Jahren und werde ihn noch weiter verschenken. Bei der Leistungsfähigkeit der heutigen CPUs rechne ich damit, daß diese in 14 Jahren mit der dann aktuellen Software noch besser klar kommen und schneller laufen als der P4 mit der heutigen Software.



Oh Gott, wen willst du mit der Möhre denn "beschenken"? Einen Bastler vielleicht, der alte Hardware sammelt. Sonst will das doch außer dem Altmetallhändler niemand.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ganz simple These, weniger Spannung, weniger Energieverbrauch, weniger Abwärme, also 3 Faktoren, die zusammenhängen und für eine längere Lebensdauer sprechen.



Ja, aber vielleicht solltest du mal etwas auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit achten. Dein Monitor, den du bei jedem deiner Posts anhast, dürfte ein Vielfaches deines RAMs verbrauchen.
Was du da mit einer schnellen Entscheidung alles an Strom gespart hättest...



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Link nicht mehr, aber ich glaube das hab ich bei AMD selbst gelesen, das man ab 6 Layern mehr RAM Takt nutzen kann oder darf.
> Sowenig wie ich darüber aber im Netz gerade finde, nämlich rein gar nichts, kann ich diese These anscheinend wohl knicken?



AMD gibt 2933 MHz für Single-Rank-Speicher nur auf Boards mit 6 Layern frei. Du willst ja aber (momentan, das ändert sich bei dir stündlich) Dual-Rank-Speicher holen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Wie das BullshitBingo eben eiskalt weiter gespielt wird. 

Traurig. 

"Hey Leute, ich hab da mal irgendwo was gelesen, hab kein Link oder sonstwie aber da singt jemand 2x3 macht 4 und wirkt dabei sehr überzeugend. " 

Solche Diskussionen werden hier geführt.


----------



## amdahl (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

2nd Gen AMD Ryzen Supported RAM Speeds
Hier steht das mit den 6 Layern.
Würdest du dich nicht so sehr auf "bloß nichts außerhalb der offiziellen Spezifikationen betreiben die gar nicht so offiziell sind" versteifen hättest du es deutlich leichter.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Naja, immerhin starb der letzte PC weil Intel für seine Sockel keine Staubsaugerspezifikation erstellt hat. Spätestens hier war dass Maß voll, nie wieder Intel...


----------



## EyRaptor (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Meinen Pentium4 nutze ich nun seit rund 14 Jahren und werde ihn noch weiter verschenken.



uff ... gibt es wirklich Menschen die du derart hasst? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dort steht auch, daß 2400 DR das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis darstellt, ich nehme aber sogar schon 2666 DR,



Das ist leider komplett falsch. Du hast doch schon ZIG Links zu verschiedenen Ram Kits bekommen. Hast du auch nur ein einziges mal selbst durch die Angebote geschaut?
Wenn ich z.B. nach DDR 4 Ram suche und Sticks mit 8 GB haben will, dann ist DDR 4 2400 absolut unterirdisch was Preis/Leistung betrifft

Die billigsten 8GB Riegel kosten 68€ (z.B. Gskill "value" ddr4 2400 cl 17), aber der 8GB Gskill Aegis 3000 cl 16 kostet 70€. Also ist DDR4 2400 aus P/L Sicht absolut furchtbar.


Edit:
Ich bin dennoch sehr froh, wenn das mit deinem PC jetzt doch mal was wird. *auf Holz klopf*

Vllt. gäbe es sogar einen Weltrekord. Längste PC "Beratung" ever.
Nach nur 1-2? Jahren, hunderten Threads und tausende Seiten an Diskussion wurde erfolgreich ein PC zusammengestellt.


----------



## Tim1974 (3. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> uff ... gibt es wirklich Menschen die du derart hasst?



Nein, die Person hat mich direkt danach gefragt, ob ich ihr den PC borge, ich hab dann angeboten ihn zu verschenken, aber alles unter dem Gedanken, ihn dann in absehbarer Zeit aufzurüsten mit R3-2200G usw..
Da ist immerhin das Coolermaster CM 690 III Gehäuse dabei, der Noctua NH C12P SE14, ein etwa 5 Jahre altes BQ Straight Power 9 500 Watt, BQ-Lüfter im Neuwert von bestimmt 100 Euro, eine alte Festplatte und eine Grafikkarte. Also abgesehen von Grafikkarte und CPU und Board, ist das eine sehr ordentliche Basis um einen neuen PC einzubauen, ich schätze den Restwert des Systems mit noch ca. 150-200 Euro.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Das ist leider komplett falsch. Du hast doch schon ZIG Links zu verschiedenen Ram Kits bekommen. Hast du auch nur ein einziges mal selbst durch die Angebote geschaut?
> Wenn ich z.B. nach DDR 4 Ram suche und Sticks mit 8 GB haben will, dann ist DDR 4 2400 absolut unterirdisch was Preis/Leistung betrifft
> 
> Die billigsten 8GB Riegel kosten 68€ (z.B. Gskill "value" ddr4 2400 cl 17), aber der 8GB Gskill Aegis 3000 cl 16 kostet 70€. Also ist DDR4 2400 aus P/L Sicht absolut furchtbar.



Ok, heutiger Stand ist also anders, also gillt die Aussage von damals nun nicht mehr, aber was die Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den RAM-Taktraten und Bestückungen angeht, denke ich ist der Test doch noch halbwegs brauchbar.
Mir reicht der Streß mit dem Komponenten zusammen suchen, kaufen und zusammenbauen, ich will das dann alles sofort läuft und sich mit wenigen einfach nachvollziehbaren Handgriffen so optimieren läßt, das es am oberen Ende der Specs läuft, drüber brauche ich nicht und will ich auch nicht.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich bin dennoch sehr froh, wenn das mit deinem PC jetzt doch mal was wird. *auf Holz klopf*
> 
> Vllt. gäbe es sogar einen Weltrekord. Längste PC "Beratung" ever.
> Nach nur 1-2? Jahren, hunderten Threads und tausende Seiten an Diskussion wurde erfolgreich ein PC zusammengestellt.



Vielleicht wird die Beratung für das nächstjährige Highend-System ja noch länger, aber wenn ich das wirklich nächstes Jahr kaufen will, reicht die Zeit ja gar nicht um noch länger zu planen!


----------



## Venom89 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Geht schon, musst nur mehr Threads erstellen. Dafür ist der 6 Kerner wohl gedacht


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Nächstes mal machen wir das möglichst alles in einem Thread, außer wenns bezogen auf irgendeine Komponente sehr spezifisch wird. 

Wenn ich nun kein 6-Layer-Board kaufe, werd ich den 2666 MHz Dualrank RAM vermutlich mit 2400 MHz laufen lassen, das bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Warum kaufst dann nicht gleich 2400MHz RAM wenn du da Angst hast?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Oder warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus?

Wie kann man sich denn jetzt schon wegen Problemen, die man noch gar nicht hat, auf einen niedrigeren Takt festlegen? Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Wenn ich den 2666 MHz Dualrank kaufe, wonach es aussieht, werde ich vermutlich schon den höheren Takt probieren, sofern mir da keine Langzeitrisiken oder Stabilitätsprobleme zu Ohren kommen.
Ich gehe sogar davon aus, die CPU dezent zu übertakten, aber nur soweit, wie es mit einer sehr moderaten VCore möglich ist und ohne dadurch in die 95 Watt TDP-Klasse aufzusteigen, also im Prinzip der Allcore-Turbo, den die meisten Boards vermutlich durch automatisches übertakten erzielen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nächstes mal machen wir das möglichst alles in einem Thread, außer wenns bezogen auf irgendeine Komponente sehr spezifisch wird. .



Wers glaubt, das wurde vor 3-Wochen auch gesagt, dennoch gabs 8 neue Threads.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nun kein 6-Layer-Board kaufe, werd ich den 2666 MHz Dualrank RAM vermutlich mit 2400 MHz laufen lassen, das bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.



Du bist auch auf der sicheren Seite wenn du gescheiten RAM mit DDR4 3200 laufen lässt, aber wer sich nichts sagen lässt und lieber weiter scharadiert, dem kann man halt auch nich helfen.

Lass ihn doch mit 2133 laufen, damit das System so richtig fürn Ar*** ist....



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich gehe sogar davon aus, die CPU dezent zu übertakten, aber nur soweit, wie es mit einer sehr moderaten VCore möglich ist



Der Angsthase der seinen RAM aufgrund der Layer runtertakten will und der vorhin noch mit dem.Stromverbrauch und dem Energielieferanten argumentiert hat und gesagt hat der 2600 reicht völlig aus, auch mit langsamem Speicher kombiniert und unbedingt diesen zusätzlichen Kühlaufwand vermeiden will, kommt jetzt auf einmal mit CPU OC?!

Ja ne is klar...langsam ist doch mal gut Tim...
Such dir ein anderes hobby als die Forenuser hier zu veräppeln. Geh mal raus an die frische Luft.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch mit 2133 laufen, damit das System so richtig fürn Ar*** ist....



Klar, die weiteren rund 5% Leistungsverlust würden das System dann vollkommen sinnlos/wertlos machen... 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Der Angsthase der seinen RAM aufgrund der Layer runtertakten will und der vorhin noch mit dem.Stromverbrauch und dem Energielieferanten argumentiert hat und gesagt hat der 2600 reicht völlig aus, auch mit langsamem Speicher kombiniert und unbedingt diesen zusätzlichen Kühlaufwand vermeiden will, kommt jetzt auf einmal mit CPU OC?!
> 
> Ja ne is klar...langsam ist doch mal gut Tim...
> Such dir ein anderes hobby als die Forenuser hier zu veräppeln. Geh mal raus an die frische Luft.



Ich weiß nicht was an meiner herangehensweise hier wieder so unlogisch zu sein scheint. Wenn ich viel Geld ausgebe, will ich auch viel Sicherheit dafür, also keine Garantieverletzungen usw., wenn ich aber nur relativ wenig Geld ausgebe und zudem gar nicht die Möglichkeit habe, alle Specs einzuhalten, kann ich auch dezent mit dem Übertakten experimentieren, solange ich im 65 Watt TDP-Fenster bleibe und die VCore nicht erhöhe, vielleicht sogar minimal senke.
Es war auch nicht die Rede davon, auf 2600X-Niveau zu übertakten, denn dann wäre ich in der 95 Watt TDP-Klasse und das für läppische rund 5-6% Mehrleistung, sondern einfach nur das Auto-OC des jeweiligen Boards nicht zu blockieren, so wie ich es damals mit meinem i7 ja auch gemacht habe.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Es war aber die Rede von Dualrank 2666 runter auf 2400 MHz und das schätze ich auf weniger als 5% ein.


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was an meiner herangehensweise hier wieder so unlogisch zu sein scheint. Wenn ich viel Geld ausgebe, will ich auch viel Sicherheit dafür, also keine Garantieverletzungen usw.,



Absolut logisch dann die CPU zu übertakten, aber anderseits keine Spec und Garantieverletzung beim RAM begehen, die  selbst von dir erfunden sind und du angeblich wochenlang auf Stabilität testen musst.

Lieber übertakte ich die CPU, aber den RAM lass ich dann mit 2400 DR laufen und verlier dann 15% in Spielen gegenüber DDR 4 3200 CL14.

Nimm gescheiten RAM spar dir das Prime x470 und nimm ein beliebiges B450 Board für 65 EURO, dazu noch den 2600x.

Und fertig ist der Lack. Deine albernen Elkos usw. Kann man sich komplett in die Haare schmieren.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Es war auch nicht die Rede davon, auf 2600X-Niveau zu übertakten, denn dann wäre ich in der 95 Watt TDP-Klasse und das für läppische rund 5-6% Mehrleistung, sondern einfach nur das Auto-OC des jeweiligen Boards nicht zu blockieren, so wie ich es damals mit meinem i7 ja auch gemacht habe.



Ja die bis zu 15% beim RAM sind wurst, aber die 2% bei der CPU müssen mit Timschen Qualitäts OC aus dem Feuer geholt werden.
Absolut geistreich.

Du weißt wirklich nicht was an deiner Vorgehensweise unlogisch ist, soso.
Jeden Tag mehr Widersprüche, absolut nicht glaubhaft, aber du machst einfach so weiter, wer auch immer da hinter deinem Pseudonym  sitzt und sich die Hände reibt, ich antworte dir ab sofort nicht mehr. Zeitverschwendung,


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Absolut logisch dann die CPU zu übertakten,  aber anderseits keine Spec und Garantieverletzung beim RAM begehen, die   selbst von dir erfunden sind ...



Bitte schön:
2nd Gen AMD Ryzen Supported RAM Speeds



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ja die bis zu 10% beim RAM sind wurst, aber die 2% bei der CPU müssen mit Timschen Qualitäts OC aus dem Feuer geholt werden.
> Absolut geistreich.



Nein, da hast du mich falsch verstanden, sollte ich die CPU minimal übertakten bzw. zumindest das Auto-OC nicht blockieren, werde ich den RAM natürlich auch versuchen mit 2666 zu betreiben, sonst wäre es wirklich komplett unlogisch.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Du "darfst" den Speicher genauso viel oder wenig übertakten wie die CPU. Nur mal so am Rande.

Also bleib einfach bei den Standardtaktratem (falls dir die Leistung egal ist), oder hole bei beidem Mehrleistung raus (falls dir die Leistung nicht egal ist). Dein Gewurschtel mit dem langsamst-möglichen RAM und der optimierten CPU ergibt einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Ich verstehe das ganze Theater sowieso mal wieder nicht. Erstens lässt sich bei einem Defekt sowieso nicht herausfinden, ob der Speicher übertaktet war (das ist der pragmatische Grund) und zweitens bewerben die Speicherhersteller ihren RAM mit gewissen Taktraten, auch wenn diese eine Übertaktung bedeuten. Dann die Gewährleistung oder Garantie zu verweigern, weil man den Speicher entsprechend ihrer Angaben betrieben hat, dürfte nicht gehen oder wäre zumindest nah am Kundenbetrug (das ist der moralische Grund).

Ob AMD bei der Taktrate einen stabilen Betrieb garantiert, sollte ja egal sein?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Wenn ich RAM mit 2666 MHz kaufe und ihn auch genau damit betreibe, hab ich meiner Ansicht nach nicht übertaktet, also wo soll da das Problem mit der Garantie sein? 

Außerdem wie soll der Händler oder Hersteller heraus finden, ob die Hardware übertaktet wurde, wenn sie als defekt zurück geht, meint ihr ich würde das erwähnen?


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Nein, ich hätte halt trotzdem Sorge, daß es der Hersteller irgendwie raus kriegen kann, außerdem stehe ich dann erstmal mehrere Wochen ohne den PC da, dem gehen davor vielleicht noch mehrere Wochen Fehlerdiagnose voraus, alles nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Es geht aber durch die Übertaktung gar nicht erst was kaputt, solange du nicht selbst an irgendwelchen Spannungen rumstümperst. Und falls doch, ist der Hersteller am Zug, der seinen Speicher so verkauft.
Andernfalls würden die Herstellers ihren RAM so gar nicht in den Handel geben. Die haben auch keine Lust auf massenhaft Gewährleistungs- und Garantiefälle.

Das haben wir dir aber auch erst tausendmal gesagt.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Mir gehts hier auch weniger um den RAM, wenn der mit 2666 MHz beworben wird, gehe ich auch davon aus, daß es keinerlei Probleme geben wird, wenn man ihn damit betreibt und im Schadensfall reklamiert, sofern man ihn nicht anderweitig kaputt gemacht hat, aber was ist mit dem RAM-Kontroller in der CPU und was ist mit dem Mainboard was nur 4 PCB-Layer hat, kann hier nicht was durchbrennen?


----------



## Thomas_Idefix (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Es kann immer etwas durchbrennen.
Hast du etwas von gehäuften Garantiefällen bei Ryzen-Käufern gehört? Ich nicht, also mach dir nicht schon wieder grundlos Panik.


----------



## Tim1974 (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*

Vielleicht deswegen 6 PCB-Layer, damit das Risiko das was durchbrennt geringer ist?


----------



## EyRaptor (4. August 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen, zwei Kits im Vergleich*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mir gehts hier auch weniger um den RAM, wenn der mit 2666 MHz beworben wird, gehe ich auch davon aus, daß es keinerlei Probleme geben wird, wenn man ihn damit betreibt und im Schadensfall reklamiert, sofern man ihn nicht anderweitig kaputt gemacht hat, aber was ist mit dem RAM-Kontroller in der CPU und was ist mit dem Mainboard was nur 4 PCB-Layer hat, kann hier nicht was durchbrennen?



Also beim lesen dieses Posts hatte ich echt schmerzen.

Dir wurde nun schon OFT geschrieben, dass 1,35V auf dem Speicher weder für den Ram noch für den IMC bedenklich ist.
Zur Sache mit dem 4Layer Board ... WAS BITTE SOLL DA DURCHBRENNEN? 
Alles was mit dem Speicher zu tun hat, zieht viel zu wenig Strom als dass IRGENDETWAS durchbrennen könnte. 
Bestimmt sehr bedenklich mit  ca. 2 Watt pro Speicherstick .
Für CPU Vcore sind Powerplanes im Board die mit der deutlich höheren Stromstärke auch zurechtkommen.
Die Mosfets halten da deutlich weniger aus und werden als erstes zum Problem.

Für dich ist diese Überlegung komplett irrelevant, da du eh kein OC betreiben wirst.


----------

